# stdole32.tlb error



## pharmg (Feb 1, 2010)

Downloaded Microsoft office 2007 yesterday from microsoft. Uninstalled Microsoft Office 2003. All sections of Office seem to work well except Excel and Word. When Excel is opened I get "stdole32.tlb error" each time along with "configuration process" and when Word is opened I get the "config process". Could not find much about the "stdole32.tlb error" on internet. I'm hoping someone here might help. Thanks in advance for any help. Win 7 Professional (x64), Dell Latitude 6420. Thanks Pharmg


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Check this out

stdole32.tlb file missing, - Microsoft Community

Give it a try


----------



## pharmg (Feb 1, 2010)

Tomshawk, Thanks for the quick reply. I'm following steps in "stdole32.tlb file missing -Microsoft Community" and all is going well until step 4. I have four names to enter: CREATOR OWNER, SYSTEM, Administrators (MININX-XXXXXXX\Administrators), Users (MININX-XXXXXXX\Users), would not accept Administrators (etc), said not a valid object, the other 3 are fine. Should I continue forward without the Admin(etc) name??? Thanks for your help. Pharmg


----------



## pharmg (Feb 1, 2010)

I have followed the steps in "stdole32.tlb file missing-MS Comm", but did not have any luck. Any other suggestions?? Thanks


----------

